# mount --bind comment monter plusieurs dossiers ?



## LossId (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais monter deux endroits de mon arborescence dans un dossier.

Donc j'ai fais ceci :


```
mount --bind "/maMusiqueVol1/" /volume/HDDmusic
mount --bind "/maMusiqueVol2/" /volume/HDDmusic
```

Seul le volume 2 est pris en compte. En essayant en ligne de commande, effectivement le Vol1 est ok mais si je fais la 2° ligne alors le Vol2 prends la place du premier.

J'ai lu les manPage sur le site de developpez.com et j'ai pensais à faire ceci, mais j'ai du mal comprendre :


```
mount --bind "/maMusiqueVol1/" /volume/HDDmusic
mount --rbind "/maMusiqueVol2/" /volume/HDDmusic
```

Même problèmes, avez vous la solution pour monter deux ou plusieurs dossiers dans un seul endroit ?

Merci et bonne fin de week end.


----------

